# What is cold for a cockatiel?



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

As I've said in another thread, I'm going to have an aviary built outside and I was just wondering, what would be too cold to put them out in it to play? We are having a horrible summer here in the UK, but the usual temps are around 18C is that ok?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry but I don't know, but I was thinking what do people do with aviary birds that they keep outside all the time, they can't surely bring a whole aviary of birds inside can they ?


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, some of the budgies in my aviary decide to stay outdoors on winter nights when they have the inside, warm option. Cockatiels are hardy birds, so I would think that 18C would be absolutely fine. 

Sophia - people with aviaries usually have a place inside where the birds can go or/and some kind of heating.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Sophia - people with aviaries usually have a place inside where the birds can go or/and some kind of heating.


Thanks for answering that, I have always wondered what happens in winter with aviary birds!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

18C should be fine, since they are not going to be outside for more than a few hours. I heard anything under 20C means they should not be left outside all day/night.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

the avary we have has a light in so i think it might be a heat map but they also have a shed so they can have shelter


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I was always told that a bord would be comfortable if you are comfortable. Thier natural body temp is 107 degrees f. I don't understand centegrade. Let alone how to spell it. But I have seen 'tiels outside even in snow. They say it depends on their condition. Of course they would need not to be stuck out there. I think you could allow time outside as long as they seem comfortable.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cold is relative to what they're used to. My aviary budgies happily live outside all through the winter with nights sometimes getting below 0C. If i put any of my indoor birds in temps like that they would probably die from the shock.  18C is a beautiful temperature, Dooby and Daisy will enjoy themselves outside in that kind of temp.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow Bea, I just did a conversion and that is 32 F, which is cold, right at freezing... I didn't think it got that cold in Australia.... I have also been wondering the same as Plukie as to the temp I keep my house in the winter, which is around 69 F (21 C) Guess that will be OK for the birds. They will be in the warmest room anyway.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

*This could be in other birds*

I am from Illinois and in Chicago they have had trouble with Green Quakers they looked like to me. They live in a Park area and build some unbelievable nests. Very thick ones that are very large. I will look them up and post it here in "other birds". It was interesting. The electric companies were trying to get rid of them because they would build their nests on top electric poles which could be dangerous plus could put out peoples elec. 

Piper realy gets into his spritzes. Loves it...then sits and shivers so I take him outside in the sun, which is good for him anyway and warms him. That won't last long tho. But in winter warmer in here then in the summer. My house is about 68F to 70 F which is 20C to 21 C> I cheat I have a little calculator that converts.


----------



## MyMo (Sep 20, 2008)

Good thread! I was a bit worried about my house temp. We raise chinchillas and keep their room at 65 F. The rest of the house is around 68 to 70 F. I was thinking I would have to keep a light near the bird cage for some extra added heat. 

What is the top temp. they would be comfortable at. I have a screen house out back that I like to sit and read in. I think it would be lovely to have the birds out there to keep me company in the spring/summer. But I wouldn't want them to get over heated.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

35 years ago or so (god i'm old) i bought my first Cockatiel from a guy who bred them, he had a big out door avery with nest boxes and such that all his birds were in in the spring - fall then he put them in the attic of his house, he had a big avery type thing in his attic (no nest boxes) where the birds spent the winter time. The temps got down to 40ish or even below once and a while and they did fine year after year. My thoughts are that if possible not below 50 degrees and any temp above 50 is fine out doors as long as they have a place to get out of the hot sun and a good spraying occasionally is suggested...be happy.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

MyMo said:


> What is the top temp. they would be comfortable at. I have a screen house out back that I like to sit and read in. I think it would be lovely to have the birds out there to keep me company in the spring/summer. But I wouldn't want them to get over heated.


If it's not uncomfortable to you then it's not likely to be uncomfortable to them.  Birds make it known when they're too hot. Their feathers sit flat against their body and they often hold their wings out to increase the air flow to their skin. If it's too hot they'll also pant.


----------

